# Moving Soon Need Last Minute Info....



## jamiebamf (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there,

We (me, mum, step dad, partner and 2 month old son) are moving to Torrevieja in the next month or so. We all have our passports ready to go out there ect.. We are renting over there for 2 years (can we stay this long?) we will be paying 2 years rent upfront. What i want to know is do i have to fill anything in or do anythign before the move? after the 2 years we may return home or we may stop out there.

I have friends that live over there now that have their own business so i will be ok for work.

Could anyone list advantages and disadvantages for me ?

Regards


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Assuming you're an EU member - you can stay as long as you like. 

But staying that long, ESPECIALLY IF WORKING, and you'll HAVE TO register as a resident once here or you'll have problems with medical cover and tax, cars etc. 

If you're sure your friends can offer you work, then that's excellent news.


----------



## jamiebamf (Aug 20, 2008)

well i live in the UK have done since birth.. is this fine? sorry to sound dumb !


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jamiebamf said:


> well i live in the UK have done since birth.. is this fine? sorry to sound dumb !


Yup - passport British!


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Heh its amazing to me to see how EU citizens are unaware of their rights to live and work in any other EU country  Lucky you are, even when you are not aware!


----------



## jamiebamf (Aug 20, 2008)

i didnt know lol! thanks.. anyone got any advantages and disadvantages that i should be made aware of ? 

Thanks


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jamiebamf said:


> i didnt know lol! thanks.. anyone got any advantages and disadvantages that i should be made aware of ? Thanks


Jamie - I think you REALLY NEED to read a lot more of the threads on this forum. 

Reading your comments, I'm really a bit worried you're heading off without much idea what's in front of you. Living here is NOT like being on holiday here. 

There are literally 1000's of advantages and disadvantages to living in any other country. It depends what's important to you. 

There is (iirc) a form you SHOULD solicit from the NHS that will provide you with medical cover in the Spanish NHS (but not forever). I've never had to do this, as I've always had a Spanish SS number from day one.

Without income you'll hit problems unless you have a HUGE nest-egg. Which by the way I'd not divulge to ANYBODY as there are loads of unscrupulous folk waiting to take it from you - and many "friendly ex-pats" amongst them.

Unemployment is HIGH right now - if your friends are in the building trade there may NOT be work available. I'd ask if I were you before you set off. & be aware salaries here are generally MUCH lower even so. 

A reasonable average wage is about 1200 EUROS/Month - casual labour less. 4 adults and a baby I doubt can live on that.


----------



## jamiebamf (Aug 20, 2008)

we do have £50000+ to bring with us... but i will work for my share... they have a few bars out there and a bar job for me...

thanks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jamie and welcome.

I concur with all that has been previously advised. Can I ask if you will be receiving a rental contract on the property you will be staying at? I ask as I've never heard of anyone paying rental up front (only encountered this in Dubai, not Spain) and you didn't mentioned a contract. Be VERY careful!!!

As Chris says, there is high unemployment here and times are hard for many right now; simply be VERY cautious and don't let on how much money you have - there are plenty of sharks swimming around waiting for inexperienced newbies such as yourself, you will be detected from Alicante airport!!! A fool and his money are easily parted. 

As you mentioned the amount you will be bringing over, I'd check that you can bring over such a large amount on your person; I believe there is a set figure and 50K is definintly WAY over the amount allowed!!


----------



## jamiebamf (Aug 20, 2008)

ii was going to leave the money our english account. The propertys we have seen are on a spanish rental site.. its basically people who own own holidays homes and are offering them for long rentals.. The UK bank are not charging us for using the card over there as its one of the top accounts and will still have money going in the account. We can pay monthly for the accomodation so if you think it would be safer we will do. Anything else i should know ?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi again, Jamie,

Glad to hear you're leaving your pennies in a safe place!!!  

Yes, pay your rent monthly, saves some b*****d running off with 2 years worth of rent!! Also, rental contracts tend to be for 11 months and can be renewed, anything that is longer starts getting complicated as the rights of the tenants are increased and landlords don't like this, quite rightly!

What is the name of the rental company? I've been living in the Torrevieja/Orihuela Costa areas for 5 years. I can check out if they're a bona fida company.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

You are in safe hand with Pasanada and Chris, they know what they are talking about and yes absolutely definitely pay your rent monthly and sort out your medical cover before your set off

Regards, Dave


----------

